# RuneScape lag on decent computer



## Blakebn2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

After buying my new computer a couple months ago I have been experiencing bad fps lag on Runescape heres a screenshot:










(Top right hand side to see the fps if your not familiar with RuneScape).

I said earlier i had decent specs, or what i thought is decent. Heres another screenie:










My graphics card info wasn't displayed there but my system has an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650. I have the latest Java installed, changed the priority to high in the Task Manager. I've set the allowed Java memory to the highest possible, tried multiple browsers, clients and still- nothing I haven't even gained a couple fps. Inb4 someone says its my internet connection heres another screenie for your viewing pleasure 










I believe no help should go unrewarded, so to whoever helps me fix this I will be giving you 5m gp in game 
Edit: I forgot to mention, when i auto run it puts my in High Detail, resizable. My GPU is 1gb dedicated, I'm having a hard time figuring out why this is happening I have no other programs running in the background apart from my antivirus (Avast pro)
Thanks guys


----------



## Blakebn2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Blakebn2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## Blakebn2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump


----------



## VistaMachine (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't know crap about computer specs, heck maybe I am not even helping to answer your question, but I will post what I do when there is lag when I play RS.

I play off Jagex's game client you can download off their site and I play with the graphic's set to the lowest possible settings to prevent lag, I also choose a world which has extremely low ping, have you tried different worlds to see if that helps? I see you are a member so you probably like to play in Full-Screen but playing on High Quality and a Fixed Screen really helped me with FPS.

I am f2p so I have found world 29 or 30 to be good for me, but you are a member and if I remember right when I was a member world 2 was good for ping but it was always busy.

Like I said probably did nothing towards helping you, but who knows. I don't know crap about computers so I probably just look like a idiot posting this. 

My computer specs suck and I used to run Runescape with high detail with no problem in a fixed screen. I currently get 20 FPS on low quality and 10-15 on high quality.


----------



## VistaMachine (Dec 24, 2010)

Just remembered RS has it's own forum on their website, have you tried posting in their tech support section to see if they could help? Looking at their forums it seems quite a few people have been having problems with the FPS lag since they nuked the bots.

Here is a link to a thread someone started a JMOD posted in the Tech support section along with some troubleshooting measures, the page numbers with JMOD post's are in the OP (even though I am sure you have already tried all these)
http://services.runescape.com/m=forum/forums.ws?25,26,627,63307121,goto,1


----------



## Southern_Smoke (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know much about computers, but I'm pretty sure it's not your computer, although it could be. Everyones has been complaining about the lag after the nuke bot updates. I havn't logged on in a few days, but they said they were working on the issue.


----------



## iRiguez (Nov 5, 2011)

Seems like a silly question, but are all the drivers on your computer current? Maybe there's an unforseen compatibility issue somewhere...? I don't know, it seems like a strange issue, seeing as your computer should destroy Runescape.


----------



## VistaMachine (Dec 24, 2010)

iRiguez said:


> Seems like a silly question, but are all the drivers on your computer current? Maybe there's an unforseen compatibility issue somewhere...? I don't know, it seems like a strange issue, seeing as your computer should destroy Runescape.


I am pretty sure it is just because of the Bot-Nuke update they did about a week or two ago. I am experiencing lag and even the RS homepage is talking about log-in and frame rate issues that Runescape is experiencing. I myself was unable to log into RS for about 3 days this past week, and now when I log in the frame rate is almost as bad as the OP's.

Thanks for nuking the bots Jagex, if only you wouldn't have nuked the frame rate too.


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Another good troubleshooting method, checking a games current state  lol


----------

